
Ask HN: Which school do you attend? - jmtame
I'm always interested in seeing who from HN goes to my school.  Feel free to chime in and name your school, see who else from HN is going there too.
======
maneesh
Stanford undergrad, although I am taking 2 years off to work on
startups/travel the world in south america, asia, europe, etc.

~~~
ciscoriordan
Stanford undergrad as well. Do you have a way to contact you?

------
Eliezer
Hillel Torah North Suburban Day School (graduated)

Oh, and I once took a linear algebra class at Northwestern University, but it
didn't take and later I had to reteach myself from scratch.

------
pclark
APU - www.anglia.ac.uk - a 3rd rate polytechnic university in the UK ;)

~~~
pclark
(wonder why this was upvoted, are there /other/ APU users out there?! seems
rather unlikely :/)

------
chaostheory
from Georgia Tech

~~~
ampcoder
Current Georgia Tech CS student

~~~
Oompa
Same here.

------
jaytee_clone
University of California - Santa Barbara

------
jmtame
University of Illinois Urbana-Champaign

~~~
siong1987
I think I met you today in campus.

~~~
jayp
;-)

~~~
njoubert
I just got into the CS Ph.D. program here!

------
davekell
Georgia Tech alum

------
sidmitra
Indian Institute of Technology, Delhi.

Hmm, no one here from IITs i guess.

~~~
tallanvor
Illinois Institute of Technology - CPE '02

Maybe not one of the IITs you were thinking of, though.

------
mdolon
University of North Carolina, Chapel Hill

~~~
breck
Duke

~~~
aofstad
same here. GTHC.

------
CalmQuiet
What about University of Michigan (Ann Arbor)? My graduate school. Anyone
remember when they built their own campus-wide system - wasn't it a rather
unique hardware - early Amdahl or something?

------
Rod
University of California - Santa Barbara

------
hbien
University of California, San Diego (recently graduated though)

------
teuobk
Stanford University

(or rather, I went there until I graduated a few weeks ago)

------
sebg
MIT

------
Staylo
Boston University '07

~~~
azanar
Nice. I'm not the only one from there. BU '04.

------
rlm
University of Copenhagen, Department of Computer Science (called "DIKU", an
abbreviation of "Datalogisk Institut, Københavns Universitet").

~~~
kristiandupont
Me too, though I don't really go there anymore.

------
dice
I no longer attend school, but when I did it was at the University of
California at Irvine.

Just down the street from Blizzard, for all you WOW players.

~~~
misterbwong
Also an anteater alum. I was beginning to think that there weren't any other
UCI representatives here!

------
sirsean
The University of Chicago.

~~~
cbetz
CS and Econ Alum here (graduated in 2006).

------
tokenadult
Long since graduated. Attended University of Minnesota, where oldest son now
attends as a dual-enrollment "eleventh grader."

------
anoved
Hard Knocks.

------
anc2020
University of York, UK

~~~
pmjordan
Well, I'm no longer a student, but I graduated from York in 2006.

~~~
streety
Also graduated in 2006 from York.

Now moved to Edinburgh for MSc/PhD.

------
dotpavan
UNM, surprisingly had to point that NM was part of US! keyword 'Mexico' makes
ppl jump to conclusions..

------
kobs
University of Florida

~~~
lbrandy
UF Alum.

------
endtwist
Washington University in St. Louis

------
ice_man
University of Toronto (graduated)

------
boorad
Cornell University

~~~
boorad
hopefully one of those upvotes is pg

~~~
pg
Yep. Class of 86.

------
peregrine
Milwaukee School of Engineering

------
rscott
Purdue University

------
gommm
INSA of Rennes in France (National Institute of Applied Science), graduated
2005 \+ Rochester Institute of Technology for 6 month as an exchange student

The courses between both were pretty different and kind of complementary...

------
utsmokingaces
The University of Texas

~~~
abossy
Which year?

I'm UT CS BS, '08.

~~~
utsmokingaces
'09 Finance / MIS

------
PieSquared
Montgomery Blair High School in Silver Spring, Maryland.

I wouldn't be surprised if someone at HN was from there too... we have quite a
number of computer-interested people. Anyone?

~~~
theantidote
Close: I'm graduated from B-CC.

~~~
PieSquared
Do you know of any meeting groups around here? I'd love to meet a few fellow
HNers.

------
omarish
University of Virginia

~~~
breily
Nice - doing CS here now

------
prakash
Rutgers

~~~
andreyf
RU CS '04-'08

------
sjs382
Penn State

~~~
rickharrison
i go to penn state as well

~~~
shedd
PSU alum ('07)

------
callmeed
Cal Poly SLO ... CS (left after jr. year in '00)

------
frisco
Duke, BSE Biomedical Engineering (Exp. 2011)

~~~
drinian
BA History/Computer Science, 2006

------
mikeytown2
from University Of Southern California (USC)

~~~
tlrobinson
I graduated from USC in '07. Fight on!

------
stephenbez
University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign

~~~
njoubert
How do you like it? And are you a CS major? I'm considering coming here for a
Ph.D. (just heard I've been admitted!!!)

------
chris11
Walla Walla University -small denominational school with under 2k students.
Graduates about 25 engineers a year.

~~~
dice
Is the song by The Offspring at all related?

------
ewiethoff
Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute (RPI). Also Northwestern University and
Bethel Theological Seminary.

------
apgwoz
Graduated from Temple University, and am currently auditing classes at the
University of Pennsylvania.

------
travisjeffery
University of Toronto -- Undergrad.

------
nuclear_eclipse
Rochester Institute of Technology.

------
mikexstudios
California Institute of Technology

~~~
newt0311
second.

~~~
mikexstudios
Oh damn. I looked you up on donut, and I live right down the hall from you in
Marks (117) :).

------
dandelany
University of Colorado at Boulder

------
zitterbewegung
University of Illinois at Chicago

~~~
zitterbewegung
I am studying computer science as an engineer.

------
njoubert
University of California Berkeley

~~~
sgrove
Same here.

~~~
fgimenez
Ditto! Soda Hall is my home.

~~~
walterk
You mean The Dungeon? ;)

------
treo
TU Darmstadt

~~~
cx01
Me too. Nice to see a fellow here!

------
derwiki
Case Western Reserve University

------
Jebdm
Bard College at Simon's Rock (currently, will be transferring after this
semester)

~~~
johnswamps
Wow, you don't see Rockers too often. I'm an alum.

~~~
Jebdm
Yeah, that's very true. Usually, it's "where's that?"

What year?

------
steveplace
University of Central Florida. They paid me the most to go to their school ;)

------
enra
University of Vaasa, Finland

~~~
Ras_
Savonia University of Applied Sciences, Finland

------
meqif
Faculdade de Ciências e Tecnologia - Universidade Nova de Lisboa, Portugal

------
daveambrose
Georgetown University, '07

~~~
daveambrose
Also, if there are any Hoyas here, please email me. I'd love to connect.

------
unalone
The College of New Jersey.

Not too impressive after some of the names listed here. :-/

------
ScottWhigham
Berklee College of Music

------
baddox
Missouri State University (previously Southwest Missouri State)

------
ie_khing
Maranatha Christian University, Bandung, West Java, Indonesia

------
ttam
ISEL (Instituto Superior de Engenharia de Lisboa) - Portugal

------
dmarques1
Babson College alumnus

------
arthurk
University of Applied Sciences and Arts Dortmund, Germany.

------
r11t
Louisiana Tech University.

Anyone else attending school in Louisiana?

------
core77
Chalmers University of Technology, Göteborg, Sweden

------
gintas
Vilnius University

~~~
skalpelis
University of Latvia

~~~
pkrumins
i graduated in 2008 :)

------
matttah
Tufts University

~~~
adatta02
Go Jumbos!

------
herdrick
Washington State + University of Washington

------
manny
State University of New York at Stony Brook

------
casta
Università degli Studi di Milano-Bicocca

------
pifish
Australian National University, Canberra

------
a-priori
University of Guelph (Ontario, Canada)

------
jaydub
University of Maryland, College Park

------
rsayers
University of Southern Mississippi.

------
ensignavenger
Ozarks Technical Community College

------
jcady
Rochester Institute of Technology.

------
incomethax
University of Wisconsin - Madison

------
bigbang
U. of Arizona, Tucson (graduated)

------
bmac
Worcester Polytechnic Institute

------
elviejo
ITESM Campus Zacatecas (Mexico)

------
neuromanta
University of Miskolc, Hungary

------
bd
EPFL (graduate school alum)

------
chris_l
Cambridge University (alum)

------
dangrover
Northeastern University :(

~~~
kylec
Why the sad face? If I knew that a significant portion of the PLT Scheme
developers were at NEU back when I was applying to colleges, I would have
seriously considered going there.

------
almost
University of Sussex, UK

------
trefn
Arizona State University

~~~
rokhayakebe
What's the startup environment like in Phoenix? I have lived here for the past
few months but it does not seem to have the vibe.

~~~
trefn
To be honest I haven't seen much. I've been abroad lately, but in my first
couple of years I heard very little.

I haven't lived in a startup hub, so I can't really give a valid comparison.

------
Raphael
University of Washington

~~~
brand
Same here.

------
timcederman
University of Queensland

~~~
davo11
+1 (alumni)

------
furyg3
University of Amsterdam

------
Shamiq
Northwestern University

------
steffanwilliams
Exeter University, UK.

------
sammcd
University of Kentucky

------
jonas_b
Gothenburg Uni, Sweden

------
infiniteloop
Santa Clara University

------
transburgh
Ohio State University

------
harpastum
Marquette University

------
pkrumins
University of Latvia

------
atestu
Epita, Paris, France

------
jasonlbaptiste
University of Miami

------
Javache
Ghent University

------
riahi
Emory University

------
showerst
Mizzou, 02-06

------
amjith
Univ of Utah

------
jgranby
Durham

------
yesimahuman
Wisconsin

------
twak
Glasgow

------
evilneanderthal
drexel

------
GrandMasterBirt
Brooklyn College -- Brooklyn, NY

------
ddemchuk
San Diego State

